# Its Friday



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Well for me today its my latest acquisition.... 3133 Strela














(thanks Roy)


















Time keeping seems to be very good..............It is much admired always nice when you have committed 'hard cash'.....!!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a day off today, so working in the loft re-doing my house wiring....it's very dirty up there, so no watch today.

But have been wearing this all week







How long does the battery last in these?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Seiko 6105-8119 for me this morning...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxa orange for me today on one of Roy's canvas straps. Not too heavy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Valjoux 7750 Porsche Design chronograph by Orfina for me today.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hakim said:


> Doxa orange for me today on one of Roy's canvas straps. Not too heavy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canvas strap







? Where does Mr. Taylor hide those







?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Colt Chrono for me today.........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still this























*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011, 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> hakim said:
> 
> 
> > Doxa orange for me today on one of Roy's canvas straps. Not too heavyÂ
> ...


It`s one of Roy`s HDN`s, you may have heard of them, they seem to be popular with_ some_ forum members























Looks really cool on that orange Doxa


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have a day off today, so working in the loft re-doing my house wiring....it's very dirty up there, so no watch today.
> 
> But have been wearing this all week
> 
> ...


The battery should run down with in the next couple of days Paul and I`m sorry to say new ones are unobtainable









To help you out I`ll take the watch off you, I`m sure I can find a nice Timex Electric on Ebay that I could exchange for it


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

*Original Strela for me*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My favourite wearer - RLT 7 titanium quartz. Nice clear dial and a decent size.

When are we going to have a new titanium Roy







?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> When are we going to have a new titanium Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have a new Ti very soon Ian


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

raketakat said:


> When are we going to have a new titanium Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should Roy be made of titanium??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Citizen Promaster 200m automatic diver.

It came as part of the trade I made with MarkF for my Samurai. No picture yet unfortunately - nice watch that's working well & keeping good time. Not too big & not too small with a lovely grey dial, mercedes hands & a kanji day wheel too









It could be a keeper - thanks Mark


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Now that I have joined the ranks of the "Original Strela" owners I can say with real pleasure and meaning that Dave's Strela is gorgeous........
















Mine has Sekonda hands and crown but not original Strela ones (thanks Dave for your help)........piccies later.

I hadn't realised till I was able to handle both that the 3133 version (also extremely nice piece of kit) is bigger than the 3017 original - I haven't measured - but for instance the strap on 3133 is 20mm and 18mm on 3017..........3133 is supposedly 38mm x 10mm it looks physically larger than 3017. In a strange sort of way that adds even further to attractiveness of the 3017.

Dave thanks for the







"beware moisture" warning it would be a real tear jerker














to inadvertently ruin such a lovely watch .


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Something a little different for me today.


















A quartz Copperfield watch. The case, back and bracelet are copper and the bracelet is fitted with a couple of magnets for good measure.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> mach 0.0013137 Posted Today, 09:59 AM
> 
> QUOTE(raketakat @ Oct 14 2005, 08:39 AM)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mach!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> Seiko 6105-8119 for me this morning...


Psychlist, I think that is the best looking seiko ever!!!!

It's high on my list of "wanted watches"

I'm wearing this:










Gregor


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

_ Very nice_


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Got this earlier in the week. Given it a clean up, a gentle crystal and case polish and stuck on a new strap.










Have a good weekend all..


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Love that Technos Mark


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Casio DW-056, classic G with black negative display and green backlight, on a velcro strap.









D.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Today is black day so Laco diver is on today. Will be switching to the RLT-20 after work.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats very nice











MarkF said:


> This for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This today with a bit of leather


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks Hakim & Mac, the Technos has been in and out of favour with me but at the mo it is most definitely in.









I like the Casio David, I am very partial to the classic old rectangular and "octagonal" G-Shocks, much better than the gaudy cockpit stuff.

.



DAVID said:


> Casio DW-056, classic G with black negative display and green backlight, on a velcro strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Festina Depthmeter/Chrono....

New Bay purchase - sold as "non-runner" - I just inserted a battery and voila. Bargain at under Â£30.00!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > When are we going to have a new titanium Roy
> ...










Thanks John.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of my new Citizen Promaster that I mentioned earlier in this thread


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here's a picture of my new Citizen Promaster that I mentioned earlier in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tuna Tin























Borrowed pic










Bry


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Today old chrono, enamel dial.

Cheers, Aldo.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Aldo, thats a very nice piece







How old is old by the way?


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi Aldo, thats a very nice piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hank you Phil, it comes from mid twenties, beginning thirties i believe.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Been wearing this today










Cheers Mal


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Arrived today, thanks Roy.

Worn it since it arrived just to check the time-keeping. Yeh Yeh ...... as with any new toy it will not leave my wrist for the next couple of days


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Arrived today, thanks Roy.
> 
> Worn it since it arrived just to check the time-keeping. Yeh Yeh ...... as with any new toy it will not leave my wrist for the next couple of days
> 
> ...


Very nice Roy









Now when you realise it`s not a `Le Cheminant` let me know and I`ll _snatch_, err sorry, take it off you`re hands, for a reasonable pile of dosh


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived today, thanks Roy.
> ...


Tomorrow it will be a Le Cheminant. Just going to get out my airfix paints from 1960 and have a go myself. Knowing me, I will spell it wrong and have to use Tippex.









Are you willing to purchase a Pseudo Le Cheminant divers ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Got this earlier in the week. Given it a clean up, a gentle crystal and case polish and stuck on a new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bloody georgous now Rich









I'm 69'd up at the moment!


----------



## justinp (Jul 8, 2005)

The watch(es) I'm waiting for haven't come yet, so it's Bad Picture of a Seiko Friday.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just chucked this on for Saturdays vintage watch at work. Should hold up well against the Ben Shermans.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Just chucked this on for Saturdays vintage watch at work. Should hold up well against the Ben Shermans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impecable taste you have there Stan


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Rado Stan, with just the smallest hint of Red.

Whatever happened to that nice RED watch you had.

I'm sure Mach would like to see it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Nice Rado Stan, with just the smallest hint of Red.
> 
> Whatever happened to that nice RED watch you had.
> 
> ...


 You mean something like this?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Nice Rado Stan, with just the smallest hint of Red.
> 
> Whatever happened to that nice RED watch you had.
> 
> ...


Roy
















You'll get me shot.
















I couldn't possibly show the red Rekord again, Roy (the boss) is having trouble keeping up with the demand. So many orders.









No. I can't show the picture again, really.

I am sorry.









Now I feel guilty.
















Oh, sod it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine`s Redder then yours


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Rado Stan, with just the smallest hint of Red.
> ...


I'm imagining things. Is this a RED watch I see before me ............Shakespeare, some Englisg guy I heard about.

Stan will have a go at you


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mine`s Redder then yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Stans is prettier ..........same as the Welsh flag.

Not a good night for you Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


_Naa_ the old geezer will have forgotten by now


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Rado Stan, with just the smallest hint of Red.
> ...


Thank you Stan ...................... made my weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No need for the tablets


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine`s Redder then yours
> ...


Just because I`m paranoid doesn`t mean they aren`t out to get me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have you got one of these Mac?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Have you got one of these Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach may have one of those !!!!!!!!!!!

......................... but I have one of these


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't tell me you actually wear it...... out of the privacy of your own home


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Don't tell me you actually wear it...... out of the privacy of your own home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't actually own one.

Pinched pic off Epray.

Just a wind up ..................





















sorry


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, truth be known, as I seem to have forebears who come from Scotland, Ireland, Wales and even England (I`m ignoring the continental link on my Mothers side) I suppose this would be more appropriate







....










pic also nicked off Ebay


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, truth be known, as I seem to have forebears who come from Scotland, Ireland, Wales and even England (I`m ignoring the continental link on my Mothers side) I suppose this would be more appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice BELT Mach ........... This is a watch forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, truth be known, as I seem to have forebears who come from Scotland, Ireland, Wales and even England (I`m ignoring the continental link on my Mothers side) I suppose this would be more appropriateÂ
> ...





> Daniel Klein â€œTimeâ€ Union JackÂ Wristwatch.
> 
> Fantastic very fashionable square watch in full metal castıngÂ with 1.5 inch wıde navy blue leather strap .
> 
> This is a great value for money and an absolutely brilliant item.


 The word `tacky` comes to mind
















Anyway in 34 minutes it`ll be time for the `Saturday Watch `thread so we can end all this sillyness









Yea right, like thats going to happen


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'll second that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mine`s Redder then yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised the way you keep picking at it.







Leave the darn thing alone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine`s Redder then yours
> ...


 I can`t help it, I`ve run out of the ointment and the chemist is closed


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'll send you some boxing gloves instead.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...



















Right that`s it I`m starting the Saturday thread early


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Go for it mate.









Still got the Rado on.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stans the winner























Mach left the thread early .......... throwing in the towel






























it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Stans the winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a red thing that needs more attention than mine does. We have to pity an ageing Scot.









Blouse.
















Let's move on to Saturday.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

psychlist said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > When are we going to have a new titanium Roy
> ...


To put up with us lot without buckling or corroding














.


----------

